# Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute



## Michel81 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich mache bald meinen Fischereischein. Da es Ruten mit ähnlicher Länge und ähnlichem Wurfgewicht gibt, wollte ich fragen, wie ich zuverlässig Spinnruten von Aal/Karpfen/etc-Ruten unterscheiden kann.

Ich dachte bisher an weniger Ringe, was sagt ihr?


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

nee, das hat eher mit dem blank und dessen steifigkeit zu tun, denn fast jede angelmethode erfordert einen anderen blank.
ein weiterer unterschied zwischen spinn- und grundruten ist auch das wurfgewicht, denn eine gute grundrute muss doch einiges mehr an gewicht auf weite bringen als eine spinnrute


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Ich würds eher erstmal an der Länge festmachen. Spinnruten gehen bis 3m maximal 3,3m wenn man mal von extremen ausnahmen absieht. Grundruten fangen eigentlich erst ab 3m an, standartlänge ist 3,6m=12fuss (geschrieben 12' ) wobeis auch noch weit längere -5m und vielleicht sogar noch darüber gibt. 
Auch da gibts ausnahmen ins kürzere: Winkelpicker, Aalruten und Schwingspitzruten z.B. aber die erkennt man schnell an der Spitzengestaltung, die dienen dann nämlich zur bissanzeige und sind entsprechend sensibel.

Auch an den Ringen kann man was sehen. Spinnruten haben normal grosse ringe (oder Lowrider, aber das ist ne ganz neue technik) während man kleine Ringdurchmesser normal den Grundruten zurechnen kann (es gibt aber auch reichlich grundruten mit grossen ringen, also der Umkehrschluss funktioniert nicht.)

Dann ist die Griffgestaltung noch beachtenswert. Grundruten haben oft die längeren Griffe. Sehr Lange Griffe sind beim Spinnfischen eher unhandlich. Wenn man die Rute hält und der Griff bis weit über den Ellenbogen reicht wirds mit 99% wahrscheinlichkeit ne Grundrute sein.

Natürlich ist auch richtig, dass Spinnruten normal steifer sind und oft mehr richtung Spitzenaktion tendieren, aber das ist für anfänger schwer zu erkennen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Wenn 2 nebeneinander liegen, dann heb sie mal auf, die schwerere ist die Grundrute. Spinnruten sollen möglichst leicht sein, da man mit ihnen manchmal den ganzen Tag "rumfuchtelt" :q


----------



## swift (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Mache auch demnächst die Prüfung in NRW. Also es sollen auch Namen auf der Rute zu finden sein, so steht auf der Karpfenrute z.B. CypriusPlus oder Ähnliches und auf ner Spinnrute SpinPrinz o.Ä., meinte jedenfalls mein Lehrgangsleiter. Ansonsten halt aufs Wurfgewicht und Länge achten. Bei meiner unteren Fischereibehörde soll es übrigens keine Grundrute geben, sondern nur Spinnruten (Hecht,Aal,Barsch) und der Rest.
Ach bei der Aalrute geht übrigens nur eine die über 60grWG ist wegen dem Sargblei was dran gehört.


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*



swift schrieb:


> Mache auch demnächst die Prüfung in NRW. Also es sollen auch Namen auf der Rute zu finden sein, so steht auf der Karpfenrute z.B. CypriusPlus oder Ähnliches und auf ner Spinnrute SpinPrinz o.Ä., meinte jedenfalls mein Lehrgangsleiter. Ansonsten halt aufs Wurfgewicht und Länge achten. Bei meiner unteren Fischereibehörde soll es übrigens keine Grundrute geben, sondern nur Spinnruten (Hecht,Aal,Barsch) und der Rest.
> Ach bei der Aalrute geht übrigens nur eine die über 60grWG ist wegen dem Sargblei was dran gehört.



Muß man das jetzt verstehen? #c |kopfkrat


----------



## Checco (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Mußt du nur verstehen wenn du die Prüfung machen möchtest, erleichtert bei der Prüfung die Auswahl der Ruten wenn da Carp für Karpfen, Spinn für Spinnruten usw. drauf steht.
In NRW ist die Aalrute die ja normalerweise eine Grundrute ist als 60 oder 80 Gramm Steckrute für die Prüfung verlangt.
Kurz gesagt wird in NRW eine Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 60 oder 80 Gramm für das Aalangeln velangt.


----------



## manolo86 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Oder einfach auf die Nummerierung der Angelruten gucken, denn jede Rute hat eine Nummer!


----------



## Checco (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Das wäre die einfachste Methode^^:q


----------



## swift (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Was echt? Steht auf jeder Rute die Nummer der entsprechenden Aufgabe drauf?  Das wär ja easy, wozu lern ich dann überhaupt die ganzen Merkmale der Ruten?  Ist das bei den anderen Sachen auch so Schnur, Wirbel, Gewichte...?


----------



## manolo86 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Eigentlich stehen fast überall Nummern drauf, doch am hilfreichsten ist es natürlich bei den Ruten.
Aufpassen musst du jedoch bei der Fliegenrute da man sie für das gezogene Kärtchen 7)trocken, 8)nass verwendet.
So nimmt man bei Kärtchen 9) Pilkrute die Angel mit der Nummer 8 und bei Karte 10)Brandungsrute die Angel 9.
Bei der Schnur merkt man sich am besten die Zugkraft.
Bei den Wirbeln stehen dir ja nur drei verschiedene zur Auswahl, klein=schwarz, groß=gold, Meereswirbel=silber.
Und die Gewichte kann man meiner Meinung nach optisch seht gut auseinander halten (Sargblei, Brandungsblei und die Spaltbleie).
Jedoch frage lieber voher deinen Übungsleiter, ob die Geräte in der Prüfung nummeriert sind.


----------



## tiger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

????



tiger


----------



## manolo86 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

@ tiger
Mein Beitrag ist wahrscheinlich nur für NRW relevant.
Wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## jaeger (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Ich weiß nicht wie so eine praktische Prüfung abläuft und wie die zu erkennenden Ruten aussehen. Zu meiner Zeit gab es noch keinen praktischen Teil (zumindest habe ich keinen machen müssen).

Ich würde Euch allerdings empfehlen einfach mal in ein Angelgeschäft zu gehen (ruhig auch öfter) und Euch mal ein paar Ruten zeigen zu lassen. Der gute Mann (oder die Frau) hinterm Tresen wird Euch bestimmt gerne die wesentlichen Unterschiede anhand einer "echten" Rute zeigen. Mit ein wenig Übung werdet Ihr schnell die Dinger unterscheiden können. Egal, was draufsteht.

non scolam, sed vitam discimus.  (Ich weiß, dass der Spruch im Original andersrum geht)

Gruß, Pascal


----------



## höcht (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

ja hat was mit blank, ringe und griffteil zu tun, aber wenn du anfängst du angeln kannst du eine leicht grundrute auch als spinnrute hernemen


----------



## Michel81 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

danke für eure guten antworten, hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich diese frage gepostet habe.

mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, die ruten in der prüfung, d.h. auf den NRW/Köln-kärtchen zu unterscheiden, aber da kamen ja schon einige gute antworten.


----------



## Checco (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Machst du eine Vorbereitungskurs? Wenn ja brauchst du dir um die praktische Prüfung keine großen Sorgen machen, wir hatten damals in unserem Kurs 4 oder 6 Stunden Ruten zusammen legen und bauen.
Danach kannst du das im Schlaf und in der Prüfung mußten wir alles nur in der richtigen Reihenfolge hinlegen.
PS: Wir waren an dem Tag mit ca. 60 Prüflingen und in der praktischen Prüfung ist keiner durchgefallen.


----------



## Michel81 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

nein, ich lerne im netz und in büchern. da sind die prüfungsfragen drin, etwas praktische ahnung hab ich auch schon und vor mir stapeln sich die zur übung gebundenen vorfächer.


----------



## Jimbo (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Ja, meistens sind (gute) Spinnruten sehr steif was bei der köderführung von vorteil ist. Grundruten haben  oftmals eine glasfaserspitze zur besseren bisserkennung....


Jimbo


----------



## schmiddy2001 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Unterscheidung Spinnrute - Grundrute*

Hallo! Die hier erörterte Frage interessiert mich auch! Danke für die Antworten. Gehe ich jetzt richtig in der Annahme, dass eine Spinnrute auch als Aalrute durchgeht? Denn nach meinem Verständnis sind die gleich lang (oder könnten es in der Prüfung sein), haben das gleiche Wurfgewicht und die gleichen Ringe... Wie sollte man da als EInsteiger einen Unterschied ausmachen?! ;+
(habe kein Kurs gemacht und deshalb mein Prüfungsmaterial noch nicht kennengelernt.) |kopfkrat

Hat Jemand hier die Prüfung in DÜSSELDORF abgelegt und könnte mir näheres erklären? Ich weiß nur, dass man in DÜsseldorf die gestellte Rutenaufgabe komplett zusammenbauen muss! :g

Danke für Hilfe!


----------

